# Universal Rocks Crevice Background Height



## CharlesMTF (Oct 20, 2003)

I recently picked up the Universal Rocks crevice style background for my 75 gal. I bought the 48x18 size. So, height is 18" on the background. However, the height in the tank is more like 19.5", leaving 1.5" without the background covering.

Any recommendations on whether the 1.5" should go on top? or the bottom? If I raise the background all the way to the top, I'd probably have to put eggcrate on the bottom to hold it up. And, if I let the background rest on the floor leaving the 1.5" exposed on top, I think it'll look silly, and defeat the purpose of making it look natural.

Any ideas are greatly appreciated... especially from someone who's using the crevice stile background in their own tank.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

I don't know to be honest... I ordered mine as a custom size and had to notch it out for the braces on the top and it extends about 1-1/2" above the top of the water. I think you're going to have to make sure the background is sitting on some type of solid base instead of eggcrate because detritus will accumulate behind the background and you will want to be able to blow that stuff around with a powerhead so it can get picked up by the filters


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

I make all my own backgrounds so I haven't used the universal rocks ones. With that said if it is hollow/open like believe those are then you really don't want the opening at all because fish as well as waste will get behind it and get trapped. If it were me what I would do would be to sit the background on a piece of closed cell foam and trace an outline on the foam. Then cut the foam to the pattern of the BG you traced on it. Then paint that a close color to the BG color, let it cure for a few days, then silicone that to the tank floor with GE silicone 1* and then install the universal rocks BG on top of that. Your substrate will cover most of it but then you won't have to worry if a fish digs it wont be able to get behind it then.


----------



## CharlesMTF (Oct 20, 2003)

Thank you. Background is closed from the top... and the bottom, for that matter. Its not that deep. This crevice-style background is maybe a 1/2 inch to no more than 1.25" in the thickest areas. And, I will probably silicone it in place to some degree. Might put a very light powered powerhead behind it to push water out (haven't completely decided on that part yet). But, if done right, fish shouldn't be able to get behind it.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I would lift it up 3/4" and fill the gap at the bottom with silicone.
The sand will hide the 3/4' gap.


----------

